# Best 80" 3D LED Flat Panel



## Awoken4Life (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking for some recommendations on 80" 3D LED Flatpanels. I've been looking at the Sharp and Vizio offerings. I've been reading that edge lit is not as good as back lit but they are all edge lit now. Is that difference going to be something that bugs me for as long as I own it? Will it be a big enough difference in technology for the newer models to go ahead and bite the bullet on an edge lit current model? Should I just look for an new in stock older model instead? Help!

I don't want to spend more than 5K and would prefer to be in the 3K range which doesn't seem impossible from what I see. We are in a bright room for viewing. My current limitation to size is about 72" width so the 80" just barely fits in the space. Since we are upgrading from an older 73" Mitsubishi WD-73732 I was hoping to go larger with 3D.

Thanks!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

The only one's I've seen in person were at Costco, and they tend to run just under $4k. Both made from Sharp and Vizio. I'm not sure you'll find a 80" set for under $3k.


----------



## Awoken4Life (Jul 15, 2013)

I waas figuring the same. Lowest between 3k and 4k.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We just replaced the same tv. But went with a Samsung f-8500,it's only 64". The set was getting old a d had a failing dlp chip,so I decided to go for a new set. Didn't want to have any more issues it had a long life anyways. I almost went with a Sharp but I had heard issues about quality control. So we went plasma and so far so good we sit closer now. I would keep an eye out for an open box deal and try to get an extended warranty thrown in with the deal. It would be a good way to save some money.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the Sharp Aquos Quattron 3D and love it. The only real negative is it has terrible speakers. It is tough to watch it without turning on my home stereo. I got a lemon though first time around. It had terrible picture and would reboot daily. I was disappointed in the TV in general and was hoping it wasn't the same on all of them. I'm happy to say the second one has a totally different pic and does not reboot.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I've heard good and bad about both sets, sharp as mentioned prior had some bugs I have seen these and they look really nice. The Vizio on the other hand I have not seen for myself, the only complaint I've heard about it and the rest of there M-series tv's 65"-80" is the fact that they have a glossy screen which will give a glare when watching with the lights on. I'm looking forward to seeing on of the 80's because I'm interested in getting one myself.  And I guess one other factor to consider is if u want active or passive 3D?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I just went to amazon and did a search for full array 80 inch and the sharp LC-80LE632U came up. Looks like it is still available. See link here. 

Granted, full array is much better then edge lit so if you are interested, check out the Sharp LC-80LE632U on amazon above.


----------



## Awoken4Life (Jul 15, 2013)

tripplej said:


> I just went to amazon and did a search for full array 80 inch and the sharp LC-80LE632U came up. Looks like it is still available. See link here.
> 
> Granted, full array is much better then edge lit so if you are interested, check out the Sharp LC-80LE632U on amazon above.


That model is not 3D unfortunately but I did a similar search. This one is: Sharp LC-80LE844U 80-Inch 1080p 240Hz LED-Lit 3D Internet TV
This one is more expensive and out of production but has the full array. Is it really that big a difference?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

From what I have read.. Videophiles prefer full array rather then edge Lit displays. Since you want 3D, you may want to go with the The LC-80LE844U .

With edgelit displays, the lights are all around the edges so you don't get uniformity. Full array has the lights on the back of the unit so it is a lot better. You notice the difference when the screen goes black and you see light bleed from the edges for edge-lit.

To me, full array would always be the first option. 2nd is 3d.. 

I found a link that goes into detail about the differences in those 80 inch units.

See link here.

The article does recommend the The LC-80LE844U ..


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that full array is better than edge lit displays. My preferenece is still plasma, but unfortunatly they are on their way out. I did more searching and there really are not that many choices in the 80" range. I know Panasonic does make plasmas that large, but they are more 'professional' version displays with no tuner included (not sure of the cost).


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The panasonic one is way to expensive. Plus, no tuner, so not really worth getting in my opinion.

I believe only 2 full array models are still available for Sharp

Sharp LC 80LE844U - 3d
Sharp LC 80LE632U - no 3d

The only other option is the 80 inch vizio..


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

tripplej said:


> The panasonic one is way to expensive. Plus, no tuner, so not really worth getting in my opinion.
> 
> I believe only 2 full array models are still available for Sharp
> 
> ...


I totally agree the Panasonic way is very expensive - but gives an incredible picture that LCD/LED's just can't match yet IMO, but they are getting closer. Your options are good ones.


----------

